# 25 dpo.. No Af & 3 bfn's, i still think im pregnant!



## DanielleRae

Hi ladies.. today i am 25dpo and very close to being 2 weeks late for AF. Iv done 3 urine tests all resulting in BFN, which has been very confusing for me as i have continued to have pregnancy like symptoms since before Af was due. I started to think that its all in my head but some of the symptoms im feeling i cant ignore. I want a BFP and if nothing else AF to show her face so i can continue on the journey of TTC. I cant get into see my doctor until Friday the 27th ](*,) Its driving me crazy!


----------



## LKPone

Do you chart your temperature? How did you work out when you actually ovulated?


----------



## DanielleRae

I havnt started to chart my temp. While usually my periods are quite regular so i have been charting based on my last period and the average number of days in my cycle which is almost always 36 days with the exception of maybe a day or two late on occasion! My OH and i have a very good sex life so we we are doing it often... before and after expected O.


----------



## SophBabes

Oh hun, still no sign of af yet... when are you going to see your own doctor ? xx good luck.. doctor will be able to tell you :) hope you get your bfp :D xxx keep me posted hun x


----------



## DanielleRae

Thanks Sophie Love, still no AF :S appointment with my family doctor Friday!


----------



## Giddy

Oh good luck! Hopefully intuition wins this time and you are pregnant :D


----------



## laurac1988

Hi Hun. Same boat here although couple of faint pos on cheapie tests in the evening... But then neg with FMU... As you can see from ticker I'm cd49 at present...

Can't get in to see doc until next week.

Hope it's a shy bfp for both of us


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm sorry you are going crazy, DanielleRae! We are here for you. Here's hoping it's a BFP! :flower:


----------



## AmyLouise89

I'm at CD 56 & going crazy..I've been having nausea & hot flashes big time! Tested earlier & BFN so testing tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## laurac1988

Still bfN over here. Temps are up though...


----------



## DanielleRae

Cycle day 50 :S still no AF. Doctors appointment got cancelled today because she had to deliver a baby, i was really upset as i have been waiting weeks to see her. I now get to see her Tuesday afternoon so today i caved and bought a couple of tests. I cant wait to see her this is driving me crazy. I havnt tested in 7 days so things could have changed. Im going to very surprised and confused if i get another BFN i really feel pregnant. My breasts are so intensely sore, iv never experienced this before AF, iv also had alot of painless pinching and cramping in my lower abdomen so we will see. Keep me undated laurac1988 & thanks everyone else for the positive words.


----------



## laurac1988

FF changed my crosshairs. If they're right, I should get AF tomorrow


----------



## Giddy

Best of luck with the tests!!!


----------



## stacey3690

Keep faith hun,I didn't get my bfp until CD 60 good luck :)


----------



## Aiden187

im 17 dpo 3 days late ,still testing BFN too,and i just feel so pregnant too


----------



## DanielleRae

I saw my doctor yesterday and although another urine test came back negative my doctor believes there is still a strong possibility I am pregnant.. 7 days from now it will have been 2 months since my last period. She wants to see me again next week for another urine test and if that doesn't go as planned she will book me a ultrasound to see what's going on in there.. Maybe a ill beanies growing :)


----------



## Giddy

Yay for hope!


----------



## Almostmom

:baby:Fxd.:flower:


----------



## minuet

DanielleRae said:


> I saw my doctor yesterday and although another urine test came back negative my doctor believes there is still a strong possibility I am pregnant.. 7 days from now it will have been 2 months since my last period. She wants to see me again next week for another urine test and if that doesn't go as planned she will book me a ultrasound to see what's going on in there.. Maybe a ill beanies growing :)

I'm confused why your doctor didn't just send you right away for a quantitative blood test? That would have answered the question right away, as clearly urine tests aren't the answer here.


----------



## DanielleRae

Im not extremely worried about it, im trying to take a more relaxed approach to things. She said the urine test is extremely sensitive but for some women it can take 7-8 weeks for the HCG hormone to show. Iv also read that for some women it can take just as long to show in the blood test, she doesnt want to give me anymore false answers. Because i am TTC anyways i am mainting a healthy life style & so another week of waiting wont harm anything. Shes giving AF one more week to surface because its not unheard for women to skip a month of ovulation or menstration. If AF is still a no show next week i will get blood work done & look at other options such as a ultrasound to see why my period isnt coming if i am not pregnant. Im not questioning her, i trust her fully!


----------



## YoungMmmy

I hope you get some answers soon either way! Fingers crossed you get a bfp. Last year I was 2 weeks late when ttc and I tested everyday after 2 weeks I got a bfp but sadly it was a mc. We are now ttc again will keep a look out for updates x


----------



## minuet

DanielleRae said:


> Im not extremely worried about it, im trying to take a more relaxed approach to things. She said the urine test is extremely sensitive but for some women it can take 7-8 weeks for the HCG hormone to show. Iv also read that for some women it can take just as long to show in the blood test, she doesnt want to give me anymore false answers. Because i am TTC anyways i am mainting a healthy life style & so another week of waiting wont harm anything. Shes giving AF one more week to surface because its not unheard for women to skip a month of ovulation or menstration. If AF is still a no show next week i will get blood work done & look at other options such as a ultrasound to see why my period isnt coming if i am not pregnant. Im not questioning her, i trust her fully!

I'm glad you have a doctor you can trust, then. :) Hope you get some good news in the week or so to come!


----------

